# 2 hours late order delivered!



## amazinghl

I got stacked two orders from the same restaurant in GrubHub (GH shows the total amount with tips before you accept the trip). One drop off is about 1 mile out, but no tip. The other drop off is 5 mile out, with a $5 tip. Guess which order I deliver first?

When I get to the no-tip house, I can see the door is wide open and a man is on the phone.
As I walked closer, I can hear the man is with GH complaining he made the order 2 hours ago and now just getting here. He didn't want to accept the food from me at first so I told him, "you either accept the food or I leave with it."
A woman from inside the house said, "just take it.", so he took the food and he also wanted me to stay for a chat.
I told them, "nope, I'm not staying." On my way back to my car, I can hear him complain to GH, "the driver won't even stay and talk."

Nobody wanted to pick up his order for 90 minutes, since the delivery only worth $3.5 to the driver. I only pick up this no-tip order because the other tipped order.

No tip? No problem. I won't do anything to your food, but you can expect your food to be late, delivered last and probably cold.


----------



## nighthawk398

good job but sometimes people do tip in cash but rarely


----------



## VanGuy

Yeah I've had a few restaurants complain to me when I pickup a no tip order because it's been sitting there so long. There's not much I can do about it. Drivers refused it hoping for better. I only wound up accepting it when I just did a delivery in the neighbourhood and it was nothing for me to come over a block to do this pickup. I've started asking customer service to remove orders from my screen when they're crap too. I wish Skip had an option to decline. Instead we have to text customer service to remove the order. Sometimes that can take quite a while and then maybe we miss a good one.

Strangely I've never had the customer complain yet.


----------



## Invisible

In my area, GH assigns orders very late, even when customers tip on a CC. They’ve lost a lot of drivers and some restaurants no longer partner with them. They became a worse mess than DD. 

I’ve done many orders where customers didn’t prepay a tip, but they often gave cash tips. One night I took 3 orders where the customers didn’t prepay a tip, but each one gave me $5 cash.


----------



## RideshareUSA

amazinghl said:


> I got stacked two orders from the same restaurant in GrubHub (GH shows the total amount with tips before you accept the trip). One drop off is about 1 mile out, but no tip. The other drop off is 5 mile out, with a $5 tip. Guess which order I deliver first?
> 
> When I get to the no-tip house, I can see the door is wide open and a man is on the phone.
> As I walked closer, I can hear the man is with GH complaining he made the order 2 hours ago and now just getting here. He didn't want to accept the food from me at first so I told him, "you either accept the food or I leave with it."
> A woman from inside the house said, "just take it.", so he took the food and he also wanted me to stay for a chat.
> I told them, "nope, I'm not staying." On my way back to my car, I can hear him complain to GH, "the driver won't even stay and talk."
> 
> Nobody wanted to pick up his order for 90 minutes, since the delivery only worth $3.5 to the driver. I only pick up this no-tip order because the other tipped order.
> 
> No tip? No problem. I won't do anything to your food, but you can expect your food to be late, delivered last and probably cold.


You handled it exactly as any driver should. Bloody selfish customer(s) will learn that they go to the back of the line when refusing to tip!



Invisible said:


> In my area, GH assigns orders very late, even when customers tip on a CC. They've lost a lot of drivers and some restaurants no longer partner with them. They became a worse mess than DD.
> 
> I've done many orders where customers didn't prepay a tip, but they often gave cash tips. One night I took 3 orders where the customers didn't prepay a tip, but each one gave me $5 cash.


Yes but we all know that is more the exception than the rule.


----------



## Robert Larrison

I'm curious how much are you averaging?


----------



## Invisible

RideshareUSA said:


> Yes but we all know that is more the exception than the rule.


The point of my post wasn't so much how people tip in cash, but how GH is now such a mess.

Like the OP, I had many delivers that were assigned to me very late, like 1 or 2 hours late when they're assigned to me.

If GH upped the pay a driver is getting without a tip, then drivers would accept more orders.

If no driver will take an order, then GH should notify customers the order can't be fulfilled. Their current system isn't working.


----------



## VanGuy

Robert Larrison said:


> I'm curious how much are you averaging?


I was averaging $25/hr last year but they've lowered the rates with Skip the Dishes this year so now I'm around $20. There really is no competition out here yet. UE and DD are trying but not getting traction so I haven't bothered doubling up by getting on their platforms yet. Skip has cornered the market so far with really aggressive marketing .


----------



## oicu812

I think GrubHub will end up buying Skip the Dishes.


----------



## amazinghl

Robert Larrison said:


> I'm curious how much are you averaging?


Me? 1.5x or more over UE easily. $20+ / hr.


----------



## IGotDrive

amazinghl said:


> I got stacked two orders from the same restaurant in GrubHub (GH shows the total amount with tips before you accept the trip). One drop off is about 1 mile out, but no tip. The other drop off is 5 mile out, with a $5 tip. Guess which order I deliver first?
> 
> When I get to the no-tip house, I can see the door is wide open and a man is on the phone.
> As I walked closer, I can hear the man is with GH complaining he made the order 2 hours ago and now just getting here. He didn't want to accept the food from me at first so I told him, "you either accept the food or I leave with it."
> A woman from inside the house said, "just take it.", so he took the food and he also wanted me to stay for a chat.
> I told them, "nope, I'm not staying." On my way back to my car, I can hear him complain to GH, "the driver won't even stay and talk."
> 
> Nobody wanted to pick up his order for 90 minutes, since the delivery only worth $3.5 to the driver. I only pick up this no-tip order because the other tipped order.
> 
> No tip? No problem. I won't do anything to your food, but you can expect your food to be late, delivered last and probably cold.


I couldn't agree with you more. Only very rare instances I would accept a deliver that low. He's lucky he even got his food delivered, cheap a-hole. I especially like the low ones that come in within the last 5-10 minutes of the last block because I like to imagine they never get their food. I had a cheapo ask me why his food always takes so long - of course I didn't tell him and said I can only take the food when it's ready. I can play stupid, too, if I have to.


----------



## dlearl476

IGotDrive said:


> I especially like the low ones that come in within the last 5-10 minutes of the last block because I like to imagine they never get their food.


After getting GH minimum guarantee on a bunch of blocks, I've noticed I nearly always get a low-ball, no tip delivery right as my blocks are ending now. The conspiracy theorist in me believes they are doing it hoping I'll reject the offer and they won't have to pay me the guarantee because my acceptance is below 85%.



IGotDrive said:


> I had a cheapo ask me why his food always takes so long - of course I didn't tell him and said I can only take the food when it's ready.


You missed your chance to tell him it was because of his low-ball tip. I always tell customers that the reason their delivery took so long is because nobody would accept it because of the low/no tip. Unless it was clearly a restaurant that kept me waiting.


----------



## Uber_Dubler

amazinghl said:


> I got stacked two orders from the same restaurant in GrubHub (GH shows the total amount with tips before you accept the trip). One drop off is about 1 mile out, but no tip. The other drop off is 5 mile out, with a $5 tip. Guess which order I deliver first?
> 
> When I get to the no-tip house, I can see the door is wide open and a man is on the phone.
> As I walked closer, I can hear the man is with GH complaining he made the order 2 hours ago and now just getting here. He didn't want to accept the food from me at first so I told him, "you either accept the food or I leave with it."
> A woman from inside the house said, "just take it.", so he took the food and he also wanted me to stay for a chat.
> I told them, "nope, I'm not staying." On my way back to my car, I can hear him complain to GH, "the driver won't even stay and talk."
> 
> Nobody wanted to pick up his order for 90 minutes, since the delivery only worth $3.5 to the driver. I only pick up this no-tip order because the other tipped order.
> 
> No tip? No problem. I won't do anything to your food, but you can expect your food to be late, delivered last and probably cold.


Well done. Uber / Lyft / GH / DD and all the other companies invest nearly nothing in training expecting the gig economy workers to learn from experiences and the whims of the market. Customers need to be at the same mercy of the market forces and learn a few things.



Invisible said:


> The point of my post wasn't so much how people tip in cash, but how GH is now such a mess.
> 
> Like the OP, I had many delivers that were assigned to me very late, like 1 or 2 hours late when they're assigned to me.
> 
> If GH upped the pay a driver is getting without a tip, then drivers would accept more orders.
> 
> If no driver will take an order, then GH should notify customers the order can't be fulfilled. Their current system isn't working.


Sadly, GH and other companies are as dishonest with their customers as they are with their drivers and play loosey goosey with the truth. As an Uber driver I see Uber offer a ride with a pick-up X minutes away. Switch to google maps (which doesn't have any vested interest in being less than honest with distance and arrival times and BAM, suddenly its X+2~3 minutes more.


----------



## Prius13

I need help with this Driver Specialist person. What happened to this GH role. Won't answer emails, I scheduled a call and didn't show up.


----------



## Invisible

Prius13 said:


> I need help with this Driver Specialist person. What happened to this GH role. Won't answer emails, I scheduled a call and didn't show up.


That's happened to me. I use to call the driver support line and tell them I couldn't reach the DS. But now that they're overseas, it may not work. I think customer support is still in the U.S., so try that first.


----------



## Prius13

I can still do non scheduled block deliveries but my scheduling page is blocked. I cannot reach this Driver Specialist. Any tips?



Invisible said:


> That's happened to me. I use to call the driver support line and tell them I couldn't reach the DS. But now that they're overseas, it may not work. I think customer support is still in the U.S., so try that first.


I asked Customer support while doing a non scheduled block delivery, to see if they could fix my scheduling page. Nothing happened.


----------



## Invisible

What I meant was call customer service phone number or driver care and tell them you need to talk to DS who you can’t reach. My DS then called me within a day.


----------



## amazinghl

https://work.grubhub.com/contact-us/


----------



## Prius13

Invisible said:


> What I meant was call customer service phone number or driver care and tell them you need to talk to DS who you can't reach. My DS then called me within a day.


Kk will do.


----------



## Millio007

with GH no tip orders you might be surprised the customer has the cash tip in hand (cash is king no Irs either)


----------



## IGotDrive

Millio007 said:


> with GH no tip orders you might be surprised the customer has the cash tip in hand (cash is king no Irs either)


I guessed that. But everytime I took a chance hoping that will be the case, no tip. I've only gotten cash tips from one person who stated on the app that they would tip in cash (and already tipped $2 on the app) and the rest from people who also already tipped a little in the app, too.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

Do I win? There is a minor glitch in the GrubHub app. Where it says "ORIGINAL DINER ETA" that is actually the time that I completed the delivery, not the original ETA. The original ETA was something like 1:40 p.m.


----------



## Seamus

GH is going from bad to worse. Yesterday finished a great day $$$ on DD and was heading home. Forgot to shut down GH and got a rare good offer 2 minutes away so I took it. No sooner took it when I got a call offering me $18 to add an order to my que from a local KFC. Local so ok. As soon as it was added to my que I saw the order was 1.5 hours late. Another call from GH asking how long I’ll be and I told them 20 minutes by the time I finish the first order. Another call from GH saying the address changed. They give me the new address but when I ask what town it’s in the GH moron can’t tell me. Ok fine I’ll figure it out. 2 minutes later “Latisha” calls through the app screaming and cursing at the top of her lungs at me. Tells me I better be there in 10 minutes “or else”! LOL. Nope not doing the order now. Told her changes of plans, it would probably be another hour. More screaming and cursing so I just hung up. 10 seconds later.....cancel. Just another day on the GH funny farm.


----------

